# Sealey 1302



## karen56 (9 Aug 2012)

Hi Everyone. I`m very new to scroll sawing but do love it already. I bought a Sealey 1302 saw but didn`t realise that it only took pin end blades. Has anyone ever tried the blade conversion kits that are available, and is it compatable with the Sealey 1302.


----------



## mac1012 (10 Aug 2012)

hi karen dont know about the sealey , how are you finding the machine ? i brought a sip which is more or less the same but couldnt get on with it , i dont want to sound doom and gloom but if you really get into the hobby i would reccomend a hegner saw which i decided to get , base model is 375 if you can afford it i never looked back when i got that and i make and sell crafts in my spare time simple designs but effective angels etc,

i hope you get on with it ok but the difference with a better quality machine is worth the money you can find used models of hegner on ebay for a couple of hundred , then again you may get on ok with the sealey.

al the best mark


----------



## bassethound (10 Aug 2012)

hi there, i bought a sip and thought it would not use pinless blades but i found that taking a bit of care it will work fine with then, takes a bit of fiddling but they work, and regarding small holes to get blades through for internal cuts when i only had pinned blades all i did was to grind the pins on the top of the blade down close to the blade so there was very little pin sorted that prob!


----------



## jonluv (6 Sep 2012)

The sm 1302 takes plain and pin ended blades. I actually prefer it to the Hegner 2 .I recently ordered a new bellows and air blower pipe arrived within 24 hours at minimal cost
At present cutting 35mm walnut and mahogany with FD blades with little vibration or problems the variable speed is a godsend


----------



## kemo_2002 (6 Sep 2012)

I will be getting a hegner in a few weeks, and im not sure what the benefit of having a hegner 1 or heger 2? i will be usingmine purley for wood cutting, anything between 3mm - 20mm...


----------



## jonluv (6 Sep 2012)

Hegner has a good range of machines but in my mind very over priced-- the Chinese or similar are in general catching up Have you thought of the bigger Axminster machine it has a lot to offer and there is one on eBay for about £100 -but why will the Sealey not do the type work you you want to do? Don't forget it is the blade that cuts


----------



## mac1012 (10 Sep 2012)

the difference between the hegner 1 and 2 is the 1 has 80w motor and 14" throat the no 2 has 18" throat and 100w motor but no 2 is a lot more expensive, i have the hegner 1 single speed i cut between 3mm and 30mm and have had no problems at all good machine i had a scheppach decoflex machine which was 120 pounds not a bad machine but couldnt get on with the blade changing 

ive had the hegner 2 years nad still going strong would the decoflex be going strong after 2 years ? maybe but i only had it a week so cant comment , i think some people on here have the axminster 18" ive seen good feed back for that machine but not so good for others in range.

i really like my hegner and they are a good machine they still got 20% of at moment so would make just over 300 which is less than i paid in 2010

you pays your money and make your choice 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (10 Sep 2012)

Kemo are you still undecided about which saw to to get after all the info you recieved on the thread you posted about saw for your buisness ? (hammer) 

Only kidding let me know when you take the plunge and purchase your scroll saw !!

Mark


----------



## kemo_2002 (10 Sep 2012)

hahaha no, im definately going to a hegner, just need to buy it!! do you have the foot plate? can any footplate be connected or does it have to be the official hegner one?


----------

